# Bees too hot?



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have two hives that I started from nucs about the second week of April. 

Today both hives are hanging out on the face of the hive. It's after dark.

A little worried I texted my more experienced beek friend. He said they're fine just a little hot and to not worry about it.

Now that I'm a bit more calm, is overheating something I should be worried about?

They are in a full sun location(because I was more worried about not being hot enough in winter) but the hives are a traditional white.

Do I need to add ventilation holes, a screen bottom board, maybe offset the different bodies(saw it suggested somewhere else). Or should I just let the bees be bees and let them deal with it as they see fit?

Thanks from a first time beek.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> He said they're fine just a little hot and to not worry about it.


Listen to your friend. You could do everything you mentioned and they would still very likely hang out on the outside of the hive when it's hot. If ventilation is a concern, use a stick to prop open the telescoping cover a bit.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have all the things mentioned plus I lift the outer cover and slide it back till the front of it will rest on the front edge of the intercover. The bees still beard when it is hot.
They leave the hive to remove their body heat and also to fan cooling air in thru the entrance to ventilate the hive.

 Al


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay. Thanks! I know that everyone has different advice and experiences, as with most topics, so I just wanted to double check and see what other advice there was in regards to this.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got ventilated bottom boards, no top cover (thats a yankee setup according the the local Dadant), and the hives get dappaled light in the afternoon and evening and I'll still get bearding. Even when I get home in the middle of the night the stronger hive usually has a group hanging out on the front or side.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Summer look.




















winter look.











 Al


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

My bees currenty only have 1 deep body box each, they were both nucs started about a month ago. And they are bearding very heavy, like the whole front the the deep hive body is covered. It almost resembles a swarm, but it's equal on both boxes and both nucs weren't at equal level when we got them(1 was more advanced than the other).

It rained today so I didn't want to play with cranky bees. Tomorrow I'll go out and prop the cover up just a bit and see if they need another hive body added.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

When the bees get hot they also need a good source of water nearby. If one isn't near it can be good to offer something for them. They will use the water evaporation to help cool the hive as well. If you place some close by that they can get to without drowning that can help them out. Use rain/pond/stream/etc water as they seem to like it better...seem to lol. I have a pond 30 feet from my hives and see them visiting it all the time on hot days.

Mav


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

We have them set up on the high bank of our pond. The water is probably about 20 feet away. I remember visiting someone who had a few hives and remember the hundreds of bees on the waters edge, so we made certain there was nothing between these gals and their water. 

I'll play with them in the morning and see if that doesn't lessen the bearding.


----------

